# Solved: How do I save a spreadsheet as a PDF without losing the hyperlinks?



## lee_1133 (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi,

I create invoices using excel and then print to PDF. Part of the invoice has my email and website address which are hyperlinks within the excel document but when converted to PDF they are not clickable (although the curser does change when hovered over them). Is there a way to maintain the links when the file is converted so that anyone who opens the PDF could link directly to my email or web address?

Thx in advance,

Lee_1133


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

I use Office 2007, and my PDF reader is Adobe Reader X (X is the latest version).

I just created a Word 2007 document containing hyperlinks then published it to PDF.

I opened the document in Adobe Reader X and the hyperlinks work fine for me.

Maybe it doesn't work like that for spreadsheets?

Are you using some third-party PDF reader?
If you are, most of them can't handle hyperlinks like Adobe Reader can.


----------



## lee_1133 (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi,

I use Adobe acrobat to create the PDF. I do this by printing the excel file to PDF. When the PDF file is created the info is not clickable and I don't want to have to manually do it each time.

Lee_1133


----------



## jasonguy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are printing to instead of converting the sheet to a pdf document, then you are losing the links. You need to invoke convert to pdf from within Excel, provided you have the plug-ins to do that.
I just created a short spreadsheet in Excel (MS 2007), then converted it to pdf in Acrobat 9 Pro and the links work fine after the conversion to pdf. It sounds like you are using a third-party pdf converter. Am I wrong? Cheers.

jasonguy


----------



## lee_1133 (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi,

Tried 'save as' PDF instead of print to PDF and the links now work.

thanks for the help.

Lee_1133


----------

